

Aircraft completes first solar-powered night flight - cromulent
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=aircraft-completes-first-solar

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Report from the BBC 5 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1496936>

Many comments there - this SciAm article doesn't appear to add anything extra.

